# Never thought I'd see....



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

A sad picture like this. Poor Axl.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

fer shizzle...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He be down with his bad self.

Maybe he just has M.S.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Say it isn't so


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> He be down with his bad self.
> 
> *Maybe he just has M.S.*


I may be going to Hell for laughing at this. Oh well...I'll take a window seat ticket, please.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

grapegrl said:


> fer shizzle...


LMAO!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

damn sure thats not Danny Bonaduce ?????


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow. 
He still has his clothes monogramed with his initials.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Git R Done!"


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sure that pic was taken for pure ****s and giggles... look at the plastic bling bling.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> I'm sure that pic was taken for pure ****s and giggles... look at the plastic bling bling.


Really? I'm looking at his neck fat... that's funny. lol


----------

